# 2009/2010 GTR



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone thinking of selling?

Stage 1 or 2 ok

black grey or white

under 60k miles

Full service

Nothing overpriced or priced at retail prices otherwise can get one from retail setting 

Thanks


----------

